# Grand Lodge & Banquet.



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 14, 2009)

OK itâ€™s about that time, Grand Lodge. How about a head count.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm going!


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 14, 2009)

Grand Lodge- yes. Banquet- no.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Oct 14, 2009)

Grand Lodge - Yes
Banquet - Undecided


----------



## Sirius (Oct 14, 2009)

I've got class Friday. The officers will be done there so I feel represented.  I do hate that I'm going to miss the 64th Dist breakfast. mmm mmm good. Y'all come back with the full report.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 5, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Grand Lodge- yes. Banquet- no.



+1.


----------



## eagle1966 (Nov 5, 2009)

grand lodge yes banquet no way


----------



## luftx (Nov 5, 2009)

I would love to make all of it, but I've been unemployed for 8 months...


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 6, 2009)

Let's have a MoT "banquet" @ Crickets!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 6, 2009)

American Legion Hall, 300 Tennessee, Waco, Texas


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 6, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Let's have a MoT "banquet" @ Crickets!



+1.  I'm game for that.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 9, 2009)

GL- yes

crickets- of course


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 9, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> OK itâ€™s about that time, Grand Lodge. How about a head count.



I will be there Brother Jones..


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 3, 2009)

I wasn't able to go family obligations.  I should be getting my kitchen passes back from my wife, now that I have been home for a month. 

-Bro Vick


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jul 30, 2010)

Shouldn't this be unstickied? It's kind of outdated. :wink:


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 30, 2010)

Yup- JTM's been sleeping on the job again! :wink:


----------



## leenco12 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got class Friday. The officers will be done there so I feel represented. I do hate that I'm going to miss the 64th Dist breakfast. mmm mmm good. Y'all come back with the full report.


----------

